
New directions in web architecture. Again. - taylorbuley
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/11/new-directions-in-web-architec.html
======
taylorbuley
This post is a bit old (November) but I think it's really interesting and
still worth discussing. Loved this line, as my latest app is just as
described: "a bunch of empty divs, with a big wad of JavaScript."

